# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ηλεκτρικός διάδρομος γυμναστικής - Τί μοτέρ να δαλέξω?

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια σας.Πρώτα απ΄όλα να συστηθώ, με λένε Βαγγέλη και είμαι καινούργιο μέλος. Να σας πω ότι δεν έχω την ιδιότητα ούτε του ηλεκτρονικού ούτε του ηλεκτρολόγου. Είμαι καθηγητής πληροφορικής σε δημόσιο σχολείο. Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ πολύ την βοηθειά σας για μία κατασκευή με την οποία πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ. Θέλω να φτιάξω έναν ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο γυμναστικής. Ψάχτηκα αρκετά στο internet έχω καταλάβει ( πιστεύω καλά) ποια είναι τα βασικά μέρη του μηχανήματος και τι ρόλο παίζει το καθένα. Το σημείο στο οποίο κόλλησα και θέλω την βοήθειά σας είναι το μοτέρ που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω. Έδω να πω ότι μία τέτοια συσκευή όπως καταλαβαίνετε θέλει μοτέρ από 1-3 ίππους με δυνατότητα ελέγχου των στροφών του για την αυξομείωση της ταχύτητας. Η πλειοψηφία των οικιακών διαδρόμων γυμναστικής χρησιμοποιούν μοτέρ dc. Εγώ επειδή δεν έχω γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής δεν θέλω να πάω στην λύση ενός τέτοιου μοτέρ γιατί δεν ξέρω ούτε να φτιάξω την πλακέτα που το ελέγχει , αλλά και να είχα την πλακέτα που το ελέγχει δεν ξέρω πως να την χρησιμοποιήσω για να αυξομειώσω τις στροφές του μοτέρ. Στράφηκα λοιπόν στην λύση του Ac με την χρήση inverter, με το οποίο θα ελέγχω τις στροφές του μοτέρ. Εδω να πω ότι ο διάδρομος θα χρησιμοποιείται σε χώρο όπου υπάρχει μονοφασικό ρεύμα άρα θέλω ένα inverter που θα δέχεται σαν είσοδο μονοφασικό και θα παράγει τριφασικό 3χ220, με το οποίο θα κινεί ένα τριφασικό μοτέρ.  Η ερωτήσεις μου προς τους ειδικούς ( και μη ειδικούς ) είναι οι εξης:
1) Η επιλογή μου είναι η σωστή η είμαι σε τελείως λάθος δρόμο?
2) Σε περίπτωση που η λύση που προτείνω είναι εφικτή, είναι εύκολο να συνδέσω το μοτέρ με το inverter?
3) Το inverter θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση?
4) Μπορώ να βρω πουθενά inverter 2,2 kw από δεύτερο χέρι ( δεδομένου ότι τα καινούργια είναι αρκετά ακριβά)?

Όσοι θελήσουν να με βοηθήσουν με τις απαντήσεις τους να λάβον υπόψιν ότι δεν έχω γνώσεις από ηλεκτρονικά
Κάθε εναλλακτική πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## KOKAR

μήπως η κατασκευή σου πάει παραπάνω από ότι κοστίζει ???
δες εδώ... http://www.skroutz.gr/s/41038/Alpine...er-MI-080.html

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά η κατασκευή δεν γίνεται με σκοπό να κερδίσω( αυτό δεν σημαίναι ότι δεν θέλω να κάνω οικονομία σε αυτό που πάω να φτιάξω). Πάντως επειδή το έχω ψάξει αρκετά, για να πάρω έναν αξιοπρεπή διάδρομο θέλω περίπου 1000 euro, για να έχω έναν διάδρομο 2 με 2,25 ίππους. Αυτός που πάω να φτιάξω θα είναι 3 ίππους, πιστεύω πιο γερός και αξιόπιστος, και τον υπολογίζω περίπου στα ίδια λεφτά. Οι φτηνοί διάδρομοι  ( κάτω από 600 euro ) δεν κρατάνε γιατί έχουν μικρό μοτέρ, ζορίζονται και γενικά έχουν χαμηλής ποιότητας υλικά. Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε και την χαρά της δημιουργίας.

----------


## gep58

Βαγγέλη,
πέρα από την διαφορά με τον κινητήρα ανάμεσα στα του εμπορίου και της δικής σου κατασκευής, απ΄ότι ξέρω τα έτοιμα διαθέτουν και κάποιο μC ο οποίος παρέχει διάφορες δυνατότητες στον χρήστη (δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες).

Η σκέψη σου με το μονοφασικό inverter είναι σωστή, αλλά για την υλοποίησή της χρειάζεται να το παραμετροποιήσεις ως προς τις συνθήκες της συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής.

Για μεταχειρισμένες συσκευές, προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω αλλά απ΄ότι παρακολουθώ εδώ στο forum, οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν από e-bay.

gep58

----------


## electron

Βαγγέλη η επιλογή inverter είναι τεχνικά σωστή αλλά φοβάμαι ότι τεχνο οικονομικά είναι ασύμφορη. Ιnverter με τα χαρακτηριστικά που ζητάς υπάρχει και η παραμετροποιήσή του είναι απλή μέσω των παραμέτρων που διαθέτουν. Αρχικά του περνάς τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του μοτέρ και έπειτα μπορείς αν θες τις υπόλοπες παραμέτρους του να τις αφήσεις στις εργαστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, εκτός αν θες να παίξεις με τις ράμπες ανόδου και καθόδου που έχουν να κάνουν με την επιτάχυνση ή την επιβράδυνση του κινητήρα.
Επίσης όλα τα inverter διαθέτουν ψηφιακές εισοδους και εξόδους καθώς και αναλογικές για να συνεργαστούν κατάλληλα με τον αυτοματισμό που ο καθένας επιθυμεί να υπολοποιήσει.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Βαγγελη, αν και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ουσιαστικα στα ερωτηματα σου, να πω κι εγω την αποψη μου...

Νομιζω οτι η καλυτερη λυση (οπως σου ειπε και ο ΚΟΚΑR παραπανω) θα ηταν να αγορασεις εναν ετοιμο διαδρομο.Ισως να μπορεις να βρεις και καναν μεταχειρισμενο σε πολυ καλη τιμη, συνηθως οι ιδιοκτητες τους δεν 'γραφουν' και πολλα χιλιομετρα κι απλα τους εχουν και σκονιζονται.

Στην περιπτωση της ιδιοκατασκευης, θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις-αγορασεις ΑΡΚΕΤΑ κομματια (εκτος των εξαρτηματων για την κινηση), πχ. μεταλλικα πλαισια, ραουλα και πολλα αλλα που ισως τωρα δεν τα σκεφτεσαι.  

Υπολογισε και τον χρονο που χρειαζεσαι για ΟΛΛΑΑΑΑ αυτα και σιγα-σιγα θα δεις οτι τελικα συμφερει η αγορα ετοιμου.

Καλη επιτυχια παντως αν το προσπαθησεις!  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Παντως αν βρεις μοτερ 2-3 ιππων πες μου που το βρηκες γιατι ψαχνομαι και εγω για μοτερια....

----------


## ba99297

Παιδια σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή σας. Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα τόσο μεγάλη ανταπόκριση. Αναφορικά με τον διάδρομο που θέλω να φτιάξω θέλω να πω ότι με ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο θα είναι αξιόπιστο, λειτουργικό και απλό. Πέρα από το αργά-γρήγορα στην ταχύτητα και την ρύθμιση της κλίσης του διαδρόμου δεν θέλω τίποτε άλλο. Δεν χρειάζομαι ηλεκτρονικά μέρη για να μου λένε παλμούς της καρδιά, θερμίδες κλπ κλπ. Ακόμη και την ρύθμιση της κλίσης σε πρώτη φάση ίσως την κάνω να γίνεται μηχανικά, και αν δω ότι ο διάδρομος είναι λειτουργικός θα την κάνω να ρυθμιζεται ηλεκτρονικά. Αναφορικά με τα εξαρτήματα που χρειάζονται είναι τα εξής:
1) Μεταλλικό σκελετό ( αυτό ίσως να είναι και το ευκολότερο για μένα γιατί ξέρω από μεταλλικές κατασκευές)

2) Μοτέρ ( ο λόγος για τον οποίο "άνοιξα" και αυτό το θέμα). Εδώ εκτός από τις δύο λύσεις που προανέφερα 
α) dc με πλακέτα 
β) ac με inverter 
υπάρχει και μία 
γ) οποιοδήποτε μοτέρ κατάλληλης ιπποδύναμης που τρέχει σε σταθερό αριθμό στροφών και η ταχύτητα του ιμάντα καθορίζεται μηχανικά από ένα μειωτήρα-σαζμάν που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο μοτέρ. Αυτό ο τρόπος όμως απορρίπτεται γιατί πέρα του ότι δεν είναι πρακτικός, νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να παίξει κανείς με τις στροφές σε τόσο μεγάλο εύρος όσο χρειάζεται ένας διάδρομος ο οποίος πρέπει να κινείται περίπου απο 1 έως 18 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα.

3)Χρειάζονται επίσης δύο ράουλα και ο ιμάντας πάνω στον οποίο τρέχουμε τα οποία θα αγοράσω μάλλον ως ανταλλακτικά από διαδρόμους που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο 

4) "Ξύλινο κατάστρωμα". Είναι ένα κομμάτι ξύλου που μπαίνει κάτω από τον ιμάντα. Το ξύλο αυτό είναι από MDF αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό στην κατασκευή γιατί α) έχει επικάλυψη από γραφιτούχα μπογιά για μείωση των τριβών β) πατάει πάνω σε ελαστικά πόδια για μείωση των κραδασμών.

5) Τέλος χρειάζεται και βολάν. Είναι ένα κομμάτι μασίφ μέταλλο σαν συμπαγής μεταλλική ρόδα, η οποία είτε είναι προσαρμοσμένη πάνω στον άξονα του μοτέρ είτε κινείται παραλλήλα με αυτόν παίρνοντας κίνηση από μία τροχαλία. Ο ρόλος του βολάν είναι επίσης σημαντικός γιατί λόγο της αδράνειας του βολάν ( από την κινητική ενέργεια που αποθηκεύει) προστατεύεται το μοτέρ από στιγμιαίο ζόρισμα την στιγμή που το πόδι μας πατάει στον ιμάντα του διαδρόμου και αυτός με την σειρά του δημιουργεί τριβή με το "ξύλινο κατάστρωμα" που υπάρχει από κάτω του. Το βολάν εξασφαλίζει ομαλή λειτουργία του διαδρόμου. 
Παιδιά δεν κάνω επίδειξη γνώσεων απλά δίνω πληροφορίες σε οποιονδήποτε θελήσει να ασχοληθεί. Ξαναλέω ότι από οικονομικής άποψης ίσως και να μην συμφέρει, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα το οικονομικό το μοναδικό κριτήριο για να ασχοληθείες με κάτι. Αν καταφέρω και το κάνω έστω με τα ίδια λεφτά θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος, μάλλον για να το πω καλύτερα θα ειμαι ευτυχισμένος απλά και μόνο αν καταφέρω να το κάνω. 
Πάντως οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβουλή είναι καλοδεχούμενη για το θέμα του μοτέρ. 
******* Κάτι σημαντικό το οποίο ξέχασα να σας ρωτήσω.******
 Το μοτέρ μου είπαν ότι είναι siemens τριφασικό 2,2kw στις 3000 στροφές. Όταν θα το συνδέσω στο inverter σε τι εύρος στροφών θα μπορεί να κινηθεί 0-3000? , 0- πάνω από 3000? , ...........? Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί είναι σημαντικό στον υπολογισμό των τροχαλιών που θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά όλους

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με το μοτέρ oι 3000 στροφές είναι οι μέγιστες οι οποίες μπορεί να πάρει. Επομένως εσύ παίζεις από 0 ώς 3000 το μέγιστο. Επίσης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι τα inverter μπορούν να παραμετροποιηθούν έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίζεις τις στροφές αναλογικά μέ την βοήθεια ποτενσιομέτρου ή ακόμα και ψηφιακά με προτοποθετημένες συχνότητες, κατ επέκταση στροφές.

----------


## ba99297

Γιάννη να είσαι καλά για τη συμβουλή σου
Όταν λες μπορούν να καθοριστούν οι στροφές με ποτενσιόμετρο αυτό σημαίνει ότι εγώ συνδέω σε κάποια είσοδο του inverter ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και από εκεί καθορίζω τις στροφές. Αν ισχύει αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ για την κατασκευή μου γιατί μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να μην έχω το inverter στην κονσόλα (το μέρος όπου υπάρχουν τα κουμπιλά ελέγχου ) του διαδρόμου ( όπως αρχικά σκεφτόμουν ) αλλά σε κάποι άλλο σημείο. 
Κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής ( μια και καταλλήξαμε ότι το inverter είναι μια υλοποιήσιμη αν και όχι οικονομικά συμφέρουσα λύση) 
1) Το ιnverter επηρεάζεται α[πό τους κραδασμούς του διαδρόμου ( ως προς την διάρκεια ζωής του ). Γιατί αν αυτό ισχύει να προσπαθήσω να το τοποθετήσω σε μέρος που δεν είναι σε επαφή με το σασί του διαδρόμου όπου υπάρχουν ταλαντώσεις 
2) Κάποιος μου είπε ότι με τα μοτέρ που δουλεύουν με inverter υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ότι δεν ψύχονται καλά όταν δουλεύουν σε χαμηλές στροφές, γιατί η ενσωματωμένη στον άξονα φτερωτή που τα ψύχει δεν παίρνει πολλές στροφές και κατ επέκταση δεν ψύχεται καλά το σώμα του μοτέρ. Αυτό έχει ( μου είπαν ) σαν απότέλεσμα το μοτέρ να ζεστένεται και να μην έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής. Αν αυτό ισχύει θα πρέπει να βάλω κάποιον επιπλέον ανεμιστήρα για να βγάζει την θερμότητα από τον χώρο που θα βρίσκεται το μοτέρ.

----------


## electron

Βαγγέλη το inverter καλό είναι να τοποθετηθεί σε σημείο που δεν θα το επιρεάζουν αισθητά κραδασμοί. Το ποτενσιόμετρο συνδέεται στην αναλογική είσοδο που διαθέτει και δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κοντά στο inverter.
Σχετικά με το θέμα ψύξης των κινητήρων που οδηγούνται με inverter σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις τίθεται το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις αλλά προσωπικά δεν το έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ.

----------


## nveli

> Γιάννη να είσαι καλά για τη συμβουλή σου
> Όταν λες μπορούν να καθοριστούν οι στροφές με ποτενσιόμετρο αυτό σημαίνει ότι εγώ συνδέω σε κάποια είσοδο του inverter ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και από εκεί καθορίζω τις στροφές. Αν ισχύει αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ για την κατασκευή μου γιατί μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να μην έχω το inverter στην κονσόλα (το μέρος όπου υπάρχουν τα κουμπιλά ελέγχου ) του διαδρόμου ( όπως αρχικά σκεφτόμουν ) αλλά σε κάποι άλλο σημείο.



υπάρχουν inverter με απομακρυσμένο χειριστήριο και οθόνη.





> 2) Κάποιος μου είπε ότι με τα μοτέρ που δουλεύουν με inverter υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ότι δεν ψύχονται καλά όταν δουλεύουν σε χαμηλές στροφές, γιατί η ενσωματωμένη στον άξονα φτερωτή που τα ψύχει δεν παίρνει πολλές στροφές και κατ επέκταση δεν ψύχεται καλά το σώμα του μοτέρ. Αυτό έχει ( μου είπαν ) σαν απότέλεσμα το μοτέρ να ζεστένεται και να μην έχει μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής. Αν αυτό ισχύει θα πρέπει να βάλω κάποιον επιπλέον ανεμιστήρα για να βγάζει την θερμότητα από τον χώρο που θα βρίσκεται το μοτέρ.



αυτό ισχύει όπως και ότι το inverter χρειάζεται ψύξη





> Σχετικά με το μοτέρ oι 3000 στροφές είναι οι μέγιστες οι οποίες μπορεί να πάρει. Επομένως εσύ παίζεις από 0 ώς 3000 το μέγιστο.



αφού ο κινητήρας είναι σε inverter μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τις ονομαστικές του στροφές αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το ζητούμενο σε ένα διάδρομο.

----------


## electron

Νίνο τα σοβαρά inverter έχουν δικό τους ανεμισμό για ψύξη, βέβαια ο Βαγγέλης είναι καλό το κουτί που θα τοποθετήσει το Inverter, να του αφήσει κάποιες οπές προκειμένου να πέρνει <ανάσα>.
Υπερταχύτητα σε κινητήρα με Inverter μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι να μην την επιδιώκουμε όταν δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά, εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να φτιάξω έναν διάδρομο κατά τον δυνατόν αξιόπιστο και λειτουργικό. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο διάδρομος αυτός θα πρέπει να μπορεί να κινείται στο φάσμα από 1 έως 18 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα, εγώ θα πρέπει να κονονίσω έτσι τις τροχαλίες που θα μεταδίδουν την κίνηση έτσι ώστε οι στροφές του μοτέρ να μοιράζονται αναλογικά στο φάσμα αυτό δηλαδή
3000 στροφές 18 χιλιόμετρα ταχύτητα
1500 στοφές 9 χιλιόμετρα ταχύτητα
750 στροφές 4,5 χιλιόμετρα ταχύτητα  κλπ κλπ κλπ

Επείδή όμως ουδέποτε ο διάδρομος δεν θα λειτουργεί στα 18 χιλιόμετρα για πολύ ώρα, αλλά θα λειτουργεί σε μια ταχύτητα περίπου 10 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα δηλαδή περίπου 1700-1800 στροφές για το μοτέρ που σας ανέφερα, με ενδιαφέρει αν το μοτέρ θα έχει προβλημα να λειτουργεί στις στροφές αυτές για πολύ ώρα. Γενικά αν κάποιος έχει κάποια άποψη περί στροφών απόδοσης και αξιοπιστίας ας μας ενημερώσει.

Υ.Γ Η κατανάλωση ρεύματος είναι ίδια σε όλο το φάσμα των στροφών όταν το μoτέρ δουλεύει με inverter?

----------


## Nemmesis

κοινα μοτερ δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να κατεβασουν τοσο πολυ τις στροφες τους... επισης ολοι μιλατε για ινβερτερ απο μονοφασικο σε τριφασικο... αυτα (απο 2-3 μοντελα που εχω δει εγω μπορουν να κατεβασουν μεχρι και στο 30-40 % των μεγιστων στροφων... επισης το κοστος τους δεν ειναι καθολουμ μικρο ειδικα για μοτερ 2kw

----------


## ba99297

Αν αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης ισχύει τότε λογικά θα έχω πρόβλημα. Όντως το inverter για το οποίο μιλάω είναι από μονοφασικό 220 volt σε τριφασικό 220 volt της ΑΒΒ. Από τιμή, 453 ευρώ μείον το ποσοσοστό έκπτωσης που θα μου κάνουν ( στην έκπτωση ελπίζω γιατί βγαίνει πολύ ακριβό). Ποιος μπορεί να μου πει πόσο τελικά μπορεί να κατεβάσει τις στροφές ένα inverter, το manual? ο πωλητής? ποιός?

----------


## nveli

> Αν αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης ισχύει τότε λογικά θα έχω πρόβλημα. Όντως το inverter για το οποίο μιλάω είναι από μονοφασικό 220 volt σε τριφασικό 220 volt της ΑΒΒ. Από τιμή, 453 ευρώ μείον το ποσοσοστό έκπτωσης που θα μου κάνουν ( στην έκπτωση ελπίζω γιατί βγαίνει πολύ ακριβό). Ποιος μπορεί να μου πει πόσο τελικά μπορεί να κατεβάσει τις στροφές ένα inverter, το manual? ο πωλητής? ποιός?



δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Nemmesis, τα inverter γενικά μπορούν να κατεβούν ακόμα και στο 1Hz, αλλά ρώτα και ένα τεχνικό (οι πωλητές θα σου πουν ότι θες να ακούσεις) από την ΑΒΒ για την λειτουργία σε χαμηλές στροφές. Η ΑΒΒ έχει αρκετές σειρές inverter ακόμα και για ταινιόδρομους που μοιάζει σε εφαρμογή με τον διάδρομο.

----------


## electron

> δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο Nemmesis, τα inverter γενικά μπορούν να κατεβούν ακόμα και στο 1Hz, αλλά ρώτα και ένα τεχνικό (οι πωλητές θα σου πουν ότι θες να ακούσεις) από την ΑΒΒ για την λειτουργία σε χαμηλές στροφές. Η ΑΒΒ έχει αρκετές σειρές inverter ακόμα και για ταινιόδρομους που μοιάζει σε εφαρμογή με τον διάδρομο.



+1 κι από μένα

Επίσης κάνε μια έρευνα και για τα Inverter της siemens.

----------


## ba99297

Το inverter που μου πρότειναν ( τηλεφωνικά) είναι μάλλον το ACS150 της ΑΒΒ. Λέω "μάλλον" γιατί μου είπαν για inverter 2,2 Kw από μονοφασικό σε τριφασικό της ΑΒΒ. Σε μία σύντομη αναζήτηση το μόνο που βρήκα στο internet σε βρετανικό site είναι το ACS150. Στο manual του αναφέρει εύρος Hz από 0 έως 500 
Ερώτηση αρχάριου: Αν δηλαδή το  inverter  δώσει 500 hz (σε ένα  μοτέρ που φτιάχτηκε να δουλεύει στις 3000 στροφές  και στα 50 hz) το μοτέρ θα κινηθεί με τον δεκαπλάσιο αριθμό στροφών ( δηλαδή 30000!!!!) ?

----------


## nveli

> Το inverter που μου πρότειναν ( τηλεφωνικά) είναι μάλλον το ACS150 της ΑΒΒ. Λέω "μάλλον" γιατί μου είπαν για inverter 2,2 Kw από μονοφασικό σε τριφασικό της ΑΒΒ. Σε μία σύντομη αναζήτηση το μόνο που βρήκα στο internet σε βρετανικό site είναι το ACS150. Στο manual του αναφέρει εύρος Hz από 0 έως 500 
> Ερώτηση αρχάριου: Αν δηλαδή το  inverter  δώσει 500 hz (σε ένα  μοτέρ που φτιάχτηκε να δουλεύει στις 3000 στροφές  και στα 50 hz) το μοτέρ θα κινηθεί με τον δεκαπλάσιο αριθμό στροφών ( δηλαδή 30000!!!!) ?




τα 500Hz είναι η μέγιστη ικανότητα συχνότητας του inverter στην έξοδο του και δεν περιγράφει την ικανότητα του κινητήρα να πάρει τις στροφές που αντιστοιχούν στα 500Hz (30000, 15000, 10000, 7500)rpm-ολίσθηση ανάλογα με τους πόλους. Η ικανότητα του κινητήρα να πάρει τις μέγιστες στροφές του εξαρτάται από την κατασκευή του δρομέα και των ρουλεμάν, και δεν μπορεί να είναι 10πλασια της ονομαστικής. Επιπλέον επειδή αυτά inverter έχουν έλεγχο V/f μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως μπορούν να βγάζουν 10πλασια τάση και ποιο τύλιγμα θα την αντέξει.

Η σελίδα της ΑΒΒ για τα inverter είναι εδώ

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το inverter που μου πρότειναν ( τηλεφωνικά) είναι μάλλον το ACS150 της ΑΒΒ. Λέω "μάλλον" γιατί μου είπαν για inverter 2,2 Kw από μονοφασικό σε τριφασικό της ΑΒΒ. Σε μία σύντομη αναζήτηση το μόνο που βρήκα στο internet σε βρετανικό site είναι το ACS150. Στο manual του αναφέρει εύρος Hz από 0 έως 500 
> Ερώτηση αρχάριου: Αν δηλαδή το  inverter  δώσει 500 hz (σε ένα  μοτέρ που φτιάχτηκε να δουλεύει στις 3000 στροφές  και στα 50 hz) το μοτέρ θα κινηθεί με τον δεκαπλάσιο αριθμό στροφών ( δηλαδή 30000!!!!) ?



που ακριβως το ειδες απο με τα 0-500hz? ε μην τρελαθουμε κιολας... 30000rpm
και ποιο μοντελο inverter ειδατε να εχει 1hz????
εγω παντος τα siemens και τα ABB που εχω δει κατο απω 25hz δεν κατεβαιναν... 
τα μοτερ αυτα δεν 3 ειναι brussless για να οδηγουμε οπως θελουμε
χορια που ενα μοτερ τριφασικο 3hp ξερεις ποσο ειναι σε μεγεθος? τη φορυβο κανει οταν δουλευει? ποσο αερισμο θελει οταν δουλευει? αυτα τα εχεις βαλεις καθολου στο μυαλο σου? η μειοτηρας? με τη θα ειναι? γραναζια? αλησιδες? υμαντες? αυτα τα υλικα ξερεις ποσο τελεια δουλεια θελουν για να δουλευουν  αθοριβα? η βαση που θα παταει-γλυστραει ο ημαντας απο τη υλικο θα ειναι? το βρισκεις στην αγορα? αυτη η δουλεια που θελεις να κανεις απο τη αρχη εμενα μου βρωμαει αποτυχια... καλητερα ειναι να βρεις ενα μοτερ απο πληντυριο (οχι τα κλασικα μοτερ αλλα αυτα με ψυκτρες) 
και ξαναλεω εχεις δει μοτερ τρυφασικο 3hp να δουλευει? ασε
αποψη μου ειναι δινεις το 1χιλιαρικο να παρεις το φτηνιαρικο και αν παθει το αναβαθμηζεις... καλο το diy αλλα μην ξεκιναμε λαθος... για το ινβερτερ και μονο εγω πιστευω 400ευρα τα εχεις συγουρα αν δεν εχεις ακρες σε κανα μαγαζι (και εννοω εκτωσεις τυπου 40-50% απο τιμες καταλογου)...

εγω ετσι οπως το υπολογιζω χοντρικα πανω απο 1500ευρο θα σου βγει... το αποτελεσμα που θα παρεις θα το αξιζει? το λεω γιατι εσυ ξερεις της δυνατοτητες σου και το τι εχεις στην διαθεση σου..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Επιπλέον επειδή αυτά inverter έχουν έλεγχο V/f μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως μπορούν να βγάζουν 10πλασια τάση και ποιο τύλιγμα θα την αντέξει.
> 
> Η σελίδα της ΑΒΒ για τα inverter είναι εδώ



ποια 10πλασια ταση? συχνοτητα αλλαζουν... οχι ταση

----------


## nveli

> ποια 10πλασια ταση? συχνοτητα αλλαζουν... οχι ταση



στους ασύγχρονους κινητήρες αν μειωθεί την συχνότητα αρχίζει η αύξηση της ροής στο διάκενο οπότε έχουμε και αύξηση της ροπής, για να αντισταθμιστεί αυτή η αύξηση έχουμε αντίστοιχη μείωση στην τάση τροφοδοσίας ώστε να έχουμε σταθερή ροπή σε όλο το φάσμα συχνοτήτων, αυτή η διαδικασία που κρατά τον λόγο V/f σταθερό λέγεται έλεγχος V/f και εφαρμόζεται στα περισσότερα inverter.
λάθος αυτό που είπα για την 10πλασια τάση, ο έλεγχος V/f γίνεται μέχρι την σύγχρονη ταχύτητα παραπάνω γίνεται μόνο αύξηση της συχνότητας.

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε παναγιώτη ( nemesis) είσαι λίγο αυστηρός αλλά συγχόνως ρεαλιστής και σωστός. Πρσοαπαθείς να μου βάλεις μυαλό και να με αποτρέψεις από το να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή. Ειλίκρινα σε ευχαρισώ γι αυτά που γράφεις και όχι μόνο εσένα αλλά και όλους όσους συμμετέχουν στην συζήτηση, γιατί κάθε απάντηση για μένα είναι πολύ σημαντική. Αναφορικά με το εύρος των 0-500 hz αυτό το γράφει στο manual του inverter εδώ. Επίσης για το θέμα του υλικού που βρίσκεται κάτω από τον ιμάντα όταν αυτός κινείται, είναι mdf το οποίο έχει ειδική επίστρωση από γραφιτούχα μπογιά ώστε να υπάρχει ελάχιστη τριβή. Το mdf αυτό θα το προμηθευτώ ως ανταλλακτικό διαδρόμου που ήδη κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο. Πάντως θα το ξαναπώ θεωρώ ότι η σκληρή κριτική τελικά,  αν και στην αρχη μας κακοφαίνεται ωστόσο είναι πολύ χρησιμη, και σε κάθε περίπτωση καλύτερη από το χαϊδεμα των αυτιών. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβουλή καλοδεχούμενη

----------


## lastid

Βαγγέλη, οι πληροφορίες που συγκέντρωσες είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες! 

Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ότι ο ιμάντας ενός διαδρόμου στηρίζεται σε μικρούς κυλίνδρους, κάτι σαν το σύστημα που έχουν οι ερπύστριες των τανκς από το κάτω τους μέρος, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έχει αρκετό πάχος για να μην το αντιλαμβανόμαστε.
Ο γραφίτης χρειάζεται κάποια συντήρηση μετά από κάποια χιλιόμετρα? Έχει κάποιον χρόνο ζωής?
Το MDF με την επίστρωση γραφίτη έρχεται σε επαφή κατευθείαν με τον ελαστικό ιμάντα? Ο ιμάντας φαντάζομαι δεν έχει επίστρωση από γραφίτη, έτσι δεν είναι?

Από την άλλη πάλι σκεφτόμουν ότι αν δεν είχαν ανακαλυφτεί ακόμη οι διάδρομοι και μου έμπαινε η ιδέα να φτιάξω έναν με υλικά σημερινής τεχνολογίας, μπορεί να δοκίμαζα το εξής:
1η ιδέα (low-tec): 
Ένας ελαστικός ιμάντας τεντωμένος μεταξύ δύο κυλίνδρων, με πολλούς ενδιάμεσους μικρούς κυλίνδρους στους οποίους πέφτει το βάρος του ασκούμενου. Η κίνηση (πατέντα!) γίνεται ως εξής: Στην εσωτερική πλευρά του ιμάντα στερεώνονται πολλοί μικροί δισκοειδείς μαγνήτες, οι οποίοι περνούν σε μικρή απόσταση από σταθερά πηνία κατάλληλα τοποθετημένα, ώστε με το σωστό χρονισμό και την κατάλληλη χρήση παλμών ρεύματος, να λειτουργούν όπως ένας βηματικός κινητήρας (για να βηματίζουμε  :Lol: ). Μαέστρος στην χορωδία των πηνίων φυσικά ένας μικροελεγκτής ...
2η ιδέα (high-tec):
Αντί για ιμάντα, ένα σύστημα από 2,4,6,.. μικρές επιφάνειες κινούμενες με τη βοήθεια εμβόλων, κάτι σαν γρήγοροι ρομποτικοί βραχίονες, που θα οδηγούνται από έναν υπολογιστή. Με τη βοήθεια μερικών καμερών τοποθετημένων περιμετρικά, ο υπολογιστής παρακολουθεί την κίνηση του κάθε ποδιού και στέλνει την πλησιέστερη επιφάνεια εκεί που θα έχει "ραντεβού" με το πέλμα σε ίδιο πάντα ύψος από το έδαφος, δίνοντάς μας την εντύπωση (όταν δεν κοιτάζουμε) ότι παντού υπάρχει στερεό έδαφος που κινείται προς τα πίσω. Με μία μικρή δε υποχώρηση της κάθε επιφάνειας τη στιγμή που την πατάει το κάθε πέλμα, εξομοιώνουμε και την απαραίτητη ελαστικότητα του εδάφους. Ο απόλυτος εξομοιωτής!
Φυσικά, οι παραπάνω ιδέες είναι μόνο ιδέες. Το αν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν, επαφίεται στην ανθρωπότητα. Θα με ενδιέφερε όμως η γνώμη σου (και των άλλων φυσικά), και συγνώμη γιατί ξεστράτισα το post σου....

----------


## ba99297

Πρώτα απ΄όλα Δημήτρη να σου πω ότι δισκολεύτηκα να καταλάβω την Low Tech πρότασή σου πόσο μάλλον την Hi Tech.
Ως προς τα πρώτα ερωτήματα που έθεσες έχω να πω τα εξής : Το MDF όπως είπα έχει ειδκή επίστρωση από γραφιτούχα μπογιά για δύο λόγους 1) Για να μειώνεται η τριβή με τον ιμάντα και 2) νομίζω ότι ο γραφίτης  την καθιστά ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμη οπότε  το MDF αν και ξύλο , μπορεί να γειωθεί ώστε να φεύγει από επάνω του ο στατικός ηλεκτρισμός που δημιουργείται λόγω τριβής. Αναφορικά με τον ιμάντα ξέρω ότι ότι δεν είναι σαν οποιαδήποτε μεταφορική ταινία. Στην κάτω πλευρά του όπου υπάρχει επαφή με το MDF, έχει ένα στρώμα από τεφλόν για να γλυστράει. Αναφορικά με την συντήρηση, το δε MDF μετά από πολλά πολλά χιλιόμετρα θέλει αλλαγή γιατί στο στρώμα μπογιάς φθείρεται, το ίδιο και ο ιμάντας. Πάντως δεν μιλάμε για τακτική αλλαγή , μπορεί ένας μέσως διάδρομος για σπίτι να θέλει αλλαγή ιμάντα ή MDF στην δεκαετία. Η τακτική συντήρηση στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις , είναι ο ψεκασμός του ιμάντα ( από την κάτω πλευρά ) με ένα ειδικό σπρέϋ σιλικόνης. Αυτά γνωρίζω μέχρι τώρα και τα παραθέτω.
Για να επαναφέρω το θέμα σας αναφέρω ότι τελικά το inverter είναι το ACS150 της ΑΒΒ, και ως προς το μοτέρ έχω δύο λύσεις σε siemens, στις 3000 στροφές και στις 1500 στροφές σε 2,2 KW (3 ίππους). Αν κάποιος έχει άποψη για την συνεργασία μεταξύ των δύο, μοτέρ-inverter ας μας την παραθέσει. Επίσης αν κάποιος έχει άποψη για το ποιο μοτέρ να διαλέξω επίσης να μας ενημερώσει( εγώ κλίνω προς το 1500 στροφές).

----------


## morpheas_76

Βαγγελη επειδη εχω εφαρμοσει στην πραξη την ιδεα σου αλλα για ταινιοδρομο με παξιμαδια για συσκευασια σου αναφερω οτι εαν χρησιμοποιησεις οποιουδηποτε κατασκευαστη inverter , υπαρχουν καποιες ανακριβιες που δεν σου λενε τα manual σωστα. Θεωρητικα μπορεις να εχεις όση συχνοτητα εξοδου σου λεει ο κατασκευαστης, αλλα πρακτικα δεν μπορεις να την παρεις (βλ. απαντηση nveli για θεωρεια).Όπως επεισης , εγγυημμενα σου λεω οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις μοτερ σε συχνοτητα απο 0-5Hz με χρηση inverter.Δεν υπαρχει κατασκευαστης που να μπορει να σου εγγυηθει οτι θα λειτουργησει σε τοσο μικρη συχνοτητα σωστα , μονο freewheel γινεται ( χωρις βαρος ). Σε συχνοτητα μεγαλυτερη θεωρητικα δεν εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα. 

Επεισης λαβε υποψιν σου οτι τα inverter χρησιμοποιουν την απλοποιημένη (χαχαχαχα!!!) λειτουργια του AC/DC (ταση εισοδου που μετατρεπεται σε DC BUS των 400V-500V)  και αμέσως μετά αναστρεφει σε DC/AC μετατροπη(απο το DC BUS μέσω IGBT συνηθως , στους ακροδεκτες UVW εξοδου).ΤΑ συνηθη inverter έχουν και τους αντιστοιχουν controllers που μεσω των οποιων τα προγραμματιζουμε και την μνημη η οποια μένει on-board .Επεισης εχει γυρω στους 2000-4000 παραμετρους(βλ. Siemens) ,οχι απαραιτητα ολες write-only  :Cursing: . 

Συμβουλη : Συνηθως οι controllers (programmers) ειναι αποσπομενοι , οποτε να βρεις κανεναν φιλο να σου δανεισει εναν για την κατασκευη σου μπορει να γλυτωσεις κανενα 200€ -ρικο...  :Wink:  :Tongue2:  .        

Απο οτι βλεπω πας σε καλο δρομο , απλα σου προτεινω να βρεις ενα μικροτερο inverter του 1/2 HP ,βρες κανενα μεταχειρισμενο ή απο δημοπρασια, και αφου υλοποιησεις το ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα με κανενα κινητηρα ιδιου μεγεθους κατα προτιμηση μεταχειρισμενο ή φτηνο κινεζικο ,συνεχισε στο μηχανολογικο κομματι..Μην προσπαθησεις να το φτιαξεις απαρχης .... 

Αν δεν τριφτεις δεν θα μαθεις ... Καλη επιτυχια

Εαν θες βοηθεια σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο πες μου..ειμαι λιγο μακρια για να σου δινω τα εργαλεια   :Lol:

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά φρεσκάρω το θέμα για τυχόν νέα σχόλια

----------

